# 200 HPDI losing rpms over 2800...



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi folks,

Just took delivery of my 2000 265 grady white express. It was in mixed shape when we got her, but we've made progress. Im stuck with one of the engines at the moment and could use some help.

The symptom: over about 2700 rpm the engine bogs down a bit...not down to 1000, no reduced mode here, but down by 20/30 percent. Then she comes back and forth. We just replaced both thermostats, high pressure fuel filter, low pressure spin on filter, all the plugs. Running at speed and bleeding the fuel nipple indicates plenty of fuel pressure, or so it seems. Engine also has new water pump, etc, good fuel with ring free and no eth. Separators look good, changed 12/12/09 and not run more than 20 minutes since. We have not taken apart the fuel pump where the strainer is...guys at sunrise indicated that hardly every is the cause.

We suspect an electrical issue, one of the power packs or the stator, but that's just armchair posturing.

Yeah yeah, I know about getting a Yamaha service tech to plug in, and if anyone knows a good one who would come down to FWB Yacht Basin and do it before mid July, I'll happily take his number. But it seems everyone over this side is either booked solid (Auer, Sunrise) or so busy they don't return phone calls.

So, we're stuck... Any ideas out there much appreciated.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Phil,, I can almost guarantee is it the filter inside the vst, these are notorious for plugging up,,

also is the primer bulb sucking flat, it could be a restriction at the antisiphon valve or fuel line..


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm with Kenny on that vst filter. They plug all the time with the smallest debris. Pull it and change it.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Metal11, Kenny,

Thanks for the suggestions. VST is now next on the list for Monday. I didn't check the forum before we went working on the boat today, so we ended up pulling the injectors. 4 of six were missing the outer two rubber rings (the fittings?), two had broken nozzles, as in the little can on the very end was cracked around the entire base. A little tug and they popped. Yikes, 350 bones each. Good think for Kenny's discount... Two others had signs of water, according to Jeff Swartz, a guy that's been helping me out and teaching me a bit. Two of them were darn near seized up, took quite a bit of banging to get them out. I'm now about 1500 in the hole for these two motors...good thing I got a deal on the boat.

While we're waiting for the two injectors, we'll do the VST filter. I think we'll get the injectors in Tuesday so will let you know. Keep the suggestions coming.

Phil


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Kenny, also the fuel bulb isn't sucking flat. Seems to have good flow up there... But funny thing about the HPDI bulbs, you got to pump them for a while to them hard. And while running they both soften up.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, here's the latest. 800$ worth of injectors and a VST strainer cured the port engine. Starboard engine, still acting up despite having everything changed...still won't hold RPM is gas fouling plus on 2 cylinders. Having it scanned today to see what's up...


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

So this is now on the starboard engine, the one with a rebuilt powerhead from Jasper, now with about 4 hours on it. Tech scanned it quickly, no obvious symptoms, recommended we change all 3 filters, check fuel diaphragm and o2 sensor and port. Did that, O2 port was clogged, ran her again.

She ran ok for about 2 hours, had trouble stabilizing RPM, seemed like she would race and drop out a bit, but she warmed up and ran fine for about 45 minutes to 1 hr back to the dock. HOWEVER, the next day was a disaster. Brought her out, and immediately she would not hold any RPM's again, and the smell of gas was very very strong. We noticed this back in the beginning as well...basically, about $600 later the problem is the same.


Symptoms are:

- Now wont hold RPM's, tends to drop out, even stalling.- Very very strong odor of gasoline...much different than port motor- Looks like fuel and oil spilling into the water from the engine after running.

Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

with the o2 port clogged, it leads me to believe the o2 is not working, call me today and i will tell you how to check it, the o2 dictates your pulse width of the injectors, if it is not working properly you could see a range of issues... i would also recommend running ring free in those engines..


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

So, O2 sensors and ports cleaned out and no dice... So, the boat ended up at The Ship's Chandler in Destin.It turns out that the fuel diaphragms behind the pump were both torn, plus I had a blown (actually clipped in half) gasket in the VST. The mechanic I had working on this missed the tears in the diaphragm and caused the pinch of the gasket. He admitted he was in over his head and I was trying to save a bit of cash.

Anyways, talked to Pete, Pete Jr and Mac (who I think was the one that did the work) and we think we're in business. Great service, great turnaround, thanks guys. Kenny, would-a used ya, if I could, but I'm a long way from you without a trailer. ;-)

So, all in all, with all the repairs, parts, 3 different mechanics, I'd say about 4K went into these engines after the boats arrival. I botched/detoured at least 7-800 of that, so would be 3200 if I hadn't been cheap. A little higher than I estimated, but not out of the question...this boat was bought sight unseen on ebay for a steal (or so it still seems anyways).

I'm driving her back tomorrow so will let you all know how it goes.

Phil


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Well...*

A blown trim piston on the motor with the rebuilt powerhead (Jasper) had her back in the shop today. Folks at Chandler tell me that the number 2 piston has 0 compression. How can this be? I ran her the whole way over...head now has 6-8 hours, never pushed hard... That engine stalled out once today but other than that...

Anyone have any clues? Is it right that these HPDI's only run on 4 when idling? Could that lead to a 0 compression reading? Obviously I'm new to this stuff...

Talked to Jasper, they said it sounded like an ignition issue, so they won't initially cover the replacement cost, but they would give me another at cost with no shipping. If they determine it's mechanical, they'll refund me the difference plus 60$/hr labor...

Only other option, is a repower for 36K, which I can't absorb...

My question is, if I go ahead and put on ANOTHER powerhead, what will prevent this from happening again? I've got clean fuel, entirely new filters up and down, O2 etc etc etc...

Phil


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Phil, yes the hpdi only idles in neutral on 4 cylinders, numbers 2 and 3 do not hit till it is put in gear,,, the way i look at it, is who ever put the power head on did not determine cause of failure properly, when running right that engine is good for 1500 or more hours.. i would find out when they did the power head if they replaced the injector/s for the cylinders that failed. this is someone else's fault not yours....


----------

